# Angelboot, aber welches?



## Sicki67 (3. April 2011)

Hallo 
ich bin z.Zt. bei meinem Sportbootführerschein See u. Binnen.
Wenn ich denn dann irgendwann meine Prüfungen bestanden habe, möchte ich mir auch ein Boot zulegen.
Ich habe mir ca 5000,- € als Limit für mein Boot gesetzt. Das ich dafür kein neues mit AB und Trailer bekomme, ist mir vollkommen klar. Aber ein Boot zum Aufarbeiten sollte dafür schon machbar sein.
Es soll eine kleine Kabine und hinten genug Platz zum Angeln haben ( z.B. Shetland 570 o.ä. ) ich möchte einen Außenborder mit mindestens 80 PS haben.
Als Revier habe ich mir die Nord - und Ostsee sowie das Mittelmeer vor Kroatien vorgestellt. Eventuell auch mal mitnehmen nach Norwegen, aber da ist mieten bestimmt günstiger. Für Tips und Ratschläge mit Bildern von den hier anwesenden Kapitänen bedanke ich mich im Voraus

Gruß Sicki #6


----------



## Nordlicht (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Also, ich glaube da wirst du mit deinen 5000,- nicht weit kommen.
Für ein solides Boot mit einem intakten Aussenborder in der Größe, musst du mit ca. 10.000,- rechnen.
Es sei denn du nimmst ein Boot mit einem 20 Jahre alten Aussenborder und einem Trailer der nur noch als Hafentrailer dient....und das ist ja nicht dein Plan.

Du wirst wohl oder Übel entweder beim Aussenborder oder bei der Kajüte an der größe sparen müssen


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hi Sicki

Ich fürchte das Nordlicht da recht hat! Hab selbst lange nach nem "billigen" Boot gesucht...   Nach intensiver Suche musste ich dann aber feststellen, dass Boote einfach nicht billig sind! Und wenn doch, ist da immer ein Haken! #q

Schau dass du noch etwas länger Sparst, mehr investierst, oder das Ganze zwei Nummern kleiner kaufst.

Alleine schon wegen der Sicherheit in alen Belangen.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Schein!


----------



## Sicki67 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
OK ich denke ich werde noch etwas sparen um dann mehr Geld zu investieren.
Aber was ich eigendlich wissen wollte, sind nach welchen Bootetypen ich suchen kann, die wenn auch nicht im Preis aber sonst meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## Schwedenpeter (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*



Sicki67 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> OK ich denke ich werde noch etwas sparen um dann mehr Geld zu investieren.
> Aber was ich eigendlich wissen wollte, sind nach welchen Bootetypen ich suchen kann, die wenn auch nicht im Preis aber sonst meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.
> 
> Gruß Sicki


 
Nun, die Nordsee ist schon recht heftig, daher hier einmal ein paar wenige Beispiele. Ich suche dir Komplettangebote raus, also Motor, Boot und Trailer ;-)

http://www.boote-wohler.de/motorboote/quicksilver/qs-serie-pilothouse.htm

So etwas würde ich wählen für die Nordsee. Ansonsten (Ostsee/Schären) bin ich ein Tehi Freund.


----------



## angel-daddy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hi,
das dürfte Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Hat zwar weniger PS, aber ansonsten....

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=122656

Gruß Martin


----------



## Petter (25. April 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo Sicki67!
Eine reiche Auswahl an Booten und Bootstypen findest du unter
,,Bootdiscount Seerose". Die Preise sind ok und du findest auch die nötigen Zusatzinformationen zu jedem Boot sowie Komplettangebote.Ich selber habe dort schon zwei Boote gekauft. Bei,,Boote-Wohler" bekommst du Motoren zu einem güstigen Preis. Dort habe ich auch schon einen Motor gekauft. Wenn du deine Ansprüche an die PS deinem zukünftigen Boot anpasst kommst du mit 5000 Euro hin und du hast alles neu. Ist wegen der Garantie nicht ganz unwichtig!
Wozu brauchst du eine Kabine? Zum Angeln brauchst du Platz. Fläche in einem Boot ist durch nichts zu ersetzen! 
Wie weit ist es zu deinen Fanggründen? Bei Seegang kannst du sowieso nicht schnell fahren! 80 PS ?
Die Sicherheitsausrüstung nimmt bei mir einen sehr hohen Stellenwert ein!
Sind nur ein paar Anregungen.
Gruß Petter


----------



## Sicki67 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Bald ist es soweit !!!!
Nach den ich im Frühjahr nach einem Boot gesucht habe, habe ich auch schließlich eins in Holland gefunden was im großen und ganzen meinen Vorstellungen entsprach.
Und nachdedm ich nun im Sommer meine Führerscheine gemacht habe, und immer wenn es die Zeit zuließ an dem Boot weitergebaut habe, möchte ich euch nun zeigen was bisher daraus geworden ist.
Neue Elektrik, neuer Boden und ein neuer Anstrich sowie eine neue Tankanlage sind schon fertig.
Es fehlen mir eigendlich nur noch ein paar neue Sitze, Rutenhalter und ein neuer Seekartenplotter, aber diese Sachen werden anfang Januar auch soweit fertig sein.
Im Frühjahr soll der letzten Test gemacht werden, ob die ganzen Umbauten auch so funktionieren wie ich es mir vorstelle, und dann ab zum angeln auf die Ostsee.

Gruß Sicki |wavey:


----------



## Marf22 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Schönes Teil haste dir da herherichtet! :m

Darf man fragen was du im Urzustand für den Kahn bezahlt hast? Ich hab bei mir auch den Boden und viele Spanten neu machen müssen, die Kajüte habe ich auch runter geschmissen. 

Was haste für nen Motor dran? Meiner ist Baujahr 94, läuft wie ne eins und hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Wird aber auch immer von mir gewartet.

Mach noch mal ein paar Fotos und schreib mal was zu den Eckdaten!


----------



## HD4ever (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

sieht gut aus !
Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und immer ne handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel !
Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder vom Endergebnis ...


----------



## Sicki67 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Ich habe fertig !!!

Endlich ist es soweit, das Boot ist soweit fertig das ich im Frühjahr damit zum Angeln auf die Ostsee raus fahren kann.
Wie schon in Vorfeld geschrieben ist eine neue Elektrik, mit 2 neuen Batterien, ins Boot gekommen. Dann habe ich 2 Tanks so montiert das sie auch bei etwas mehr Seegang nicht durch die Gegend fliegen. Den Boden der beim Kauf nur aus einer Sperrholzplatte bestand habe ich durch fest verbaute Melaminharzplatten ersetzt und mit Alu Riffelblech abgedeckt. Des weitern habe ich eine Bilgepumpe und ein Deckwash System eingebaut. Die beim Kauf vorhandenen Autositze habe ich entfernt und durch flexibele Edelstahlhocker ersetzt, die man bei Bedarf entfernen kann. Im Innenraum habe ich einen Gaskocher, ein Radio und diverse Ablagemölichkeiten eingebaut.
Das Beste aber ist Rutenhalter über dem Kabinendach, natürlich auch aus Edelstahl. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei meinen Freunden Heinz und Dieter bedanken, in deren Werkstatt der ganze Umbau stattgefunden hat, und die mir beim schweißen der Alu- und Edelstahlteile geholfen haben. Auch bei meinem Freund Eike möchte ich mich bedanken, der die ganze Elektrik nach meinem Wünschen gebaut hat. 
Im Januar wird noch ein neuer Seeklartenplotter mit Echilot von Raymarin bei der Fa. Schlageter in Paderborn eingebaut. 
Für alle die es interessiert. Das Boot ist eine Chrisidon Microplus 485 Baujahr 1989 mit einer Länge von 5,30 ü.a. , der Yamaha Motor ist ein 2 Takter mit 60 PS Selbstmischer Baujahr 1992. Der Trailer ist komplett aus Alu und ist für dieses Boot gebaut worden. Natürlich hat der Umbau viel Zeit und auch so manchen Euro verschlungen, aber ich glaube, das so ein sehr schönes Boot dabei herausgekommen ist.

Gruß Sicki |wavey:

PS.: Wenn es die Zeit und Geldbeutel hergibt bekommt das Boot im Sommer auch oberhalb der Wasserlinie einen neuen Anstrich und auch eine neue Windschutzscheibe.


----------



## alex 82 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Ein sehr Schönes Boot!!!!!
Viel spass damit und viele Fische!!!!!  #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo Sicki,
allzeit gute Fahrt mit deinem Boot. Eine Anregung: Wenn der Rutenträger wirklich nur an den drei Stellen fest ist, die auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, dann solltest du die Rutenhalter nur benutzen, wenn die Maschine aus ist. Ansonsten nochmals ( möglichst 2x ) verstreben.
Petri


----------



## Marf22 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Schickes Böötle habt ihr da auf den Kiel gestellt! #6

Viel Spaß bei eurer ersten Saison!


----------



## Sicki67 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo Dolfin,
habe mir deinen Rat zu Herzen genommen und am WE noch 2 weitere Streben an den Rutenhalter angebracht. Ist jetzt dadurch richtig stabil geworden.
Danke für den Tipp 
Sicki


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo Sicki,
das hält erstmal fürs erste. Ich glaube tzrotztdem, das du da auch noch das stärkere Material einbauen wirst - später. Erstmal Petri und immer ne handbreit
Wasser unter dem Kiel.
Petri


----------



## Sicki67 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo Dolfin,
die neuen Streben sind aus 12 mm Vollmaterial, und der Oberbügel ist aus 20mm Rohr mit 2 mm Wandstärke. Ich meine das das alles recht stabil ist und auch hält.
Gruß Sicki


----------



## onyx134 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Ist ein richtig schickes Teil geworden. Bin ich direkt neidisch ;-)
Was verschlingt sowas finanziell? Verstehe wenn die Frage zu persönlich ist!
Liebäugel auch mit sowas in der Art, denn mir macht das rumwerkelt an einem Boot nen Heidenspass und man "fährt einfach anders" wenn man da viel selbst gemacht hat! Auch wenns sicherlich nicht billiger ist als ein "fertiges Boot" zu kaufen.


----------



## Nanninga (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Ja, es ist ein super Boot geworden!1

In Holland gibt es immer günstige Boote. In Deutschland hab ich es anfangs auch versucht, aber da waren nur  Angebote zu wahnwitzigen Preisen.

Hat sich mit Deinem Kauf ja wieder bestätigt.:m

Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## onyx134 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Wo kann man den Boote in Holland finden?! Wohne leider nicht sehr grenznah dahin sondern eher in Ecke Nordwest- Bayern. Daher wäre "Online" sicherlich das sinnvollste für mich!


----------



## Sicki67 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo, 
ich habe das Boot hier gefunden:
http://www.marktplaats.nl/

Gruß Sicki #h


----------



## Zanderjunky (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hallo Sicki,
sehr schönes Boot was du da hast,war bestimmt viel Arbeit die sich aber gelohnt hat wie man sieht.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Matthias|wavey:


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Ich seh da nix |krach:


----------



## Axtwerfer (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Moin,

hat villeicht jemand ein Tipp für mich wo ich eine stabile Halbpersenning "Spritzschutz" für mein offenes Boot( 4,20 mX 1,80 Ruderboot) bekommen kann ?

Es sollte vorne am Bug angebracht werden. Stabile LKW-Plane o.ä.
2-3 Bügel als Ziehamonikaprinzip.

Gibt es so etwas fertig zu kaufen, oder als Einzelteile ?

Axti


----------



## Harrie (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Hi 
Axti

Vesuchs mal bei Boote-Raschke,vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Sicki67 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

*Es ist vollbracht !!!*


Nachdem ich nun am letzten Wochenende die erste richtige Probefahrt auf der Weser gemacht habe und mit Zufriedenheit feststellen durfte das alles was wir so in den letzten Monaten ins Boot und an das Boot gebaut hatten, funktioniert, habe ich nun auch noch den zusammenklappbaren Filetiertisch angebaut. Wenn der FT nicht gebraucht wird kann er abgebaut und in einer Ecke verstaut werden.
Das Echolot werde ich dann auf der Ostsee richtig testen. Auch den selbstgebauten Downrigger habe ich fertig, aber wie ich feststellen mußte kann ich mit meinem Motor nicht so langsam fahren,so dass man damit vernünftig schleppen kann. Eventuell werde ich den Downrigger dann wieder abbauen und zum Kauf anbieten, aber ich werde es übernächste Woche mal auf Langeland ausprobieren. Danach weiß ich mehr. #h


----------



## Marco74 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Angelboot, aber welches?*

Zur Schleppgeschwindigkeit: Bevor du dich nach einem neuen Motor umguckst, versuch doch doch mal, mit zwei kleinen Druftsäcken (Treibankern zu schleppen). Ich hab zwar einen 4-takter, aber bei ganz langsamen Schleppen benutze ich die Dinger auch

Zum Downrigger: Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass er ein Blei von 4 oder gar mehr Kilos aushält...

Hast du dir das Filitierbrett selbst erstellt? Da hätte ich auch Interesse dran;-)

Ansonsten: Viel Spass mit deinem schönen Boot!


----------

